# Problem with yellow water



## jess869 (Mar 22, 2006)

have a 700L tank, and have used tri sulpher several times cos of ich. The water is now yellow, and seems that no amount of water changes will get rid of it. All levels seem to be fine, including phosphate. Any suggestions on how to make water nice and clear again??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fine, fresh activated carbon, diatomatous earth, or micron pleated filter in a strong filter. Do you have a canister filter?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Just out of curiosity do you have any bogwood in your tank?


----------



## jess869 (Mar 22, 2006)

no. only liverock and some coral. and fish of course.
And no canister filter


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I second the carbon.


----------



## Ralph (Apr 2, 2006)

you didn't say if you have a protein skimmers, if you dont you should get one .it will take care of your problems


----------

